# Teure/Seltene Rezepte



## Izara (30. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte da eine Frage zu teuren Rezepten. Dass z.B. das Dunkellila Seidenhemd so teuer ist, kann ich verstehen. Die Droppchance ist wirklich mies und das Hemd ist hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem Sternengürtel (link zu buffed.de ) ist es mir allerdings ein Rätsel. Es ist bei mir gedroppt und ich werd's mit meinem Schneider auch lernen, ohne den Versuch zu starten, das Rezept für einen horrenden Preis ins AH zu stellen, aber WARUM ist das Ding so teuer?

Vllt kennt sich ja jemand aus..?


----------



## Attractolide (30. April 2010)

Hi,

also laut Allakhazam hat das Rezept für das Dunkellila Seidenhemd Hemd einen durchschnittlichen AH Preis von 260 H,das  für den Sternengürtel aber nur 10 G.

Insofern versteh ich die Frage nicht ganz. 

10 G für einen world drop, der maximal mit 0,08 % von mobs gedroppt wird, ist nicht wirklich teuer.

Es sind halt Sammler, die alle Rezepte haben wollen und wenn Ihnen nicht mehr viel fehlt,  hohe Preise bezahlen. Ich mach das genauso.
Gezielt farmen kann man sie ja nicht.

Ob der Gegenstand nützlich, sinnvoll oder hübsch ist, ist dabei vollkommen egal. Selten muss das Rezept halt sein ^^

Wenn die Preise für sinnlose aber seltene grüne Rezepte dermassen hoch sind, liegts oft daran, daß einige Spieler die Dinger billig aufkaufen und dann teuer wieder ins AH setzen

cu, Attra


----------



## Swoop (30. April 2010)

Bei uns war das Dunkellila Seidenhemd rezept für 50 Gold im Auktionshaus, aber es gibt auch viele die Übertreiben es mit den Auktionspreisen zum Beispiel Kreuzfahrer Formel für 400Gold.


----------



## Izara (1. Mai 2010)

die Frage hab ich deswegen gestellt, weil bei uns (und auf 3 anderen servern, wo ich chars habe) das dunkellila seidenhemd-rezept z.b. für mehr als 3k im AH weggeht, und der Sternengürtel für mehr als das O.o deswegen war ich verwundert ^^ aber wenns bei euch nicht so ist, dann spinnen die leute auf unserem server vielleicht nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (1. Mai 2010)

Es gibt doch dieses Epic Kochrezept .. Megasuperduperultimate heißes Chilli oder so.

Das wurde der Verkäufer auf unserem Realm für 2k los ........


----------



## Izara (10. Juni 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Es gibt doch dieses Epic Kochrezept .. Megasuperduperultimate heißes Chilli oder so.
> 
> Das wurde der Verkäufer auf unserem Realm für 2k los ........


ja, ist ein kochrezept 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ging bei uns mehrfach für 5-6k weg.. ich meinte die schneiderei bezogenen ^^ is aber mittlerweile egal XD alles gelernt, nix verkauft, glücklich ^^


----------



## Crystania (10. Juni 2010)

Swoop schrieb:


> Bei uns war das Dunkellila Seidenhemd rezept für 50 Gold im Auktionshaus, aber es gibt auch viele die Übertreiben es mit den Auktionspreisen zum Beispiel Kreuzfahrer Formel für 400Gold.



Schnäppchen.


----------



## Blackietheradras (23. Oktober 2010)

@ach was solls
netter name, aber es heisst Chimärakotellet (schreibfehler inbegriffen, ausserdem ist glaub vornedran noch der name des Questgebers)
aber danke für den kaufpreis, dieses Rezept will ich mir noch holen, wenn das wirklich 2-6k einbringt, dann kann ich endlich schnell fliegen *_*

Gruss von Blàckìe-Theradras-Horde-Blutelfe-Jägerin 
:-)


----------



## Luc - (24. Oktober 2010)

Da Chimaerkotelette (?) geht bei uns nur für 200 - 400 Gold weg, darum hab ich es auch gelernt, und der Aufwand bei der Questreihe ist echt enorm.

BTT: 

Kann ich auch nicht verstehen, leb halt damit !

MfG Luc -


----------



## Nyst (23. August 2012)

Grüße,



kann mir jemand sagen ob das Rezept "Merlins Roben" noch begehrt ist bzw. noch was bringt?


Habe es noch auf Bank rumliegen.



Danke für Antworten.


----------



## schenkbael (23. August 2012)

Das frag mal den Handelschannel oder Auktionator deines Vertrauens


----------

